# Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon



## urbx51 (Aug 14, 2013)

History: 

Originally owned by automotive group Ferodo, the factory was opened by Princess Margaret in 1962.

However, the site will be remembered by most people for the lengthy industrial strike staged by the Transport and General Workers Union members of Friction Dynamics which started in April 2001 and lasted for two and a half years.

The last workers left the site in 2007/08 when it was bought by Bluefield Caernarfon Ltd.

More recently the land, which lies just off the Menai Strait, was chosen as the preferred site for a multi-million pound North Wales prison which would have created around 1,000 jobs.

Since then, the old factory buildings have fallen into disrepair and has even become a target for arsonists, and the estimated cost involved with clearing the asbestos from the site expected to cost millions.

Source: Daily Post, North Wales.

I love this place, its so huge and quite creepy with lots of creaking metal work and roof fans that randomly start turning with a slight gust of wind. Its really in a sorry state now, having had whole sections burned to a crisp by arsonists and everything is smashed inside.

Apparently its going to be a digital centre for north wales now....we shall see....




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...





Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...





Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr

...




Ferodo Factory, Caernarvon by urbx51, on Flickr


----------



## dave (Aug 14, 2013)

Great pics there reminded me a bit of Turners at Rochdale with the vast wide open factory floors.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great report.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 16, 2013)

*Drove past here the other day... Knew i shouldve stopped and had a poke around!! *


----------

